# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Trouble keeping eyes open in Dreams

## Kamilii

I almost had another lucid this morning,and in my dream I had trouble keeping my eyes open/seeing.I the dream,I went to the doctor and she said she didn't know what the problem was.This is really annoying and has happened in several other dreams  :Sad: .

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

Well, for me, anything like that is a product of my own doubt. 

It's like in the back of your mind it's saying, "this is too good to be true" then that doubt fabricates a flaw in the dream. 

Just stop and try and take absolute control and say," MY EYES *ARE* OPEN AND YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT."

That's how I am with flying anyway, the too good to be true kicks in at a nearly subconscious level, it's hard to even figure out I thought of it. It could be the same for you but I could be wrong

----------


## Blargh

I've had that before, too. Usually I don't wanna open my eyes because I'm scared that I'll open them in real life and just wake up, even though that's probably not even possible. All I can think of is that if you're like me you just wanna open your eyes and do everything before you wake up, but maybe just take a moment to calm down and think about why you can't open your eyes. 


Heh. ITT: I give advice to myself =/

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

> I've had that before, too. Usually I don't wanna open my eyes because I'm scared that I'll open them in real life and just wake up, even though that's probably not even possible. All I can think of is that if you're like me you just wanna open your eyes and do everything before you wake up, but maybe just take a moment to calm down and think about why you can't open your eyes. 
> 
> 
> Heh. ITT: I give advice to myself =/



That actually makes a lot of sense too. I know what you mean but I experienced it differently in that I did get a very well defined distinction between my dream eyelids and my real eyelids. I think if you recognized it well, this problem could be avoided. Then again could be just me..

----------


## Something Else

I have this problem too sometimes.  My quick fix is simply to rub them with my astral hands and then my vision switches back on again.  :-)

----------


## rockerboy90

i think its because you still feel the body of your reality self. Like some people when their in a lucid dream can still feel the pillow on their face, you are probably just feelings your eyes thats closed in reality.. i used to have a similar problem where i would still feel the sensation of laying down throughout the dream.. the better you get at dreaming, the more that stuff goes away, for me anyway.

----------


## Dream scientist

Yeah. I have the same problem. My eyes randomly close and I lose the dream. I think I'm getting over it though. :smiley:

----------


## Xaqaria

When I was a kid, I trained myself to close my eyes during a nightmare, and opening them would wake me up. What this accomplished though, was to make me wake up any time I closed then opened my eyes in a dream. The way that I found around this was, once my eyes were closed, I would realize that I didn't really have eyelids in the dream and just make the dream scene re-materialize without opening my eyes at all. If you've ever had a WILD, this is similar to going from the darkness of being awake with your eyes closed into the dream, but much easier when you are already dreaming.

----------

